# Does the THR22 support MRV?



## scole250 (Nov 8, 2005)

If you have mutiple THR22's, can you transfer recorded shows or only stream them? If you can only stream them, can you fast forward and rewind?


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

No MRV.


----------



## scole250 (Nov 8, 2005)

No transfer or streaming?


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Nope.


----------



## rodnig1 (Oct 31, 2007)

so... i assume that means that the tivoserver program will not work with it then


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

rodnig1 said:


> so... i assume that means that the tivoserver program will not work with it then


Correct.


----------



## frankygamer (Mar 19, 2002)

Is this just a done deal or is there a chance for Tivo to Tivo transfer via a future upgrade? If I go to a Directv forum, I'm told it's up to Tivo. As a previous DTiVo customer, it seemed DTV always pulled the strings.

So far I'm happy with the box. Just need MRV.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

frankygamer said:


> Is this just a done deal or is there a chance for Tivo to Tivo transfer via a future upgrade? If I go to a Directv forum, I'm told it's up to Tivo. As a previous DTiVo customer, it seemed DTV always pulled the strings.
> 
> So far I'm happy with the box. Just need MRV.


I have no inside information. But I would be surprised to see any enhancements to the THR22 unless they sell a boatload. Tivo's engineers did the THR22 development, so it's ultimately Tivo's decision.


----------



## frankygamer (Mar 19, 2002)

So Tivo intentionally removed MRV on their own? Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

frankygamer said:


> So Tivo intentionally removed MRV on their own? Doesn't make sense to me.


Not sure how "intentional" it was, but the THR22 has an entirely different software image than the DirecTV DVRs, so they would have had to create their own Whole Home DVR software.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

litzdog911 said:


> I have no inside information. But I would be surprised to see any enhancements to the THR22 unless they sell a boatload. Tivo's engineers did the THR22 development, so it's ultimately Tivo's decision.


The structure of TiVo's deal with DTV is that some of the money they pay TiVo can be credited toward services to provide updates. So DTV is paying for updates whether they ask TiVo to implement any or not. The only reason not to would be because you're sabotaging the platform.

TiVo does the development but it's a DirecTV product and DTV decides exactly what features will be included. This story cites TiVo engineers as stating that DTV refused to permit MRV.

http://www.phonenews.com/tivo-directv-tivotogo-19677/


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

nrc said:


> it's a DirecTV product and DTV decides exactly what features will be included.


I admire your patience, but they're not listening, or reading. They have sources.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

What about HME video streaming? It supports HME in general, right? What about Streambaby, or HME/VLC?


----------



## frankygamer (Mar 19, 2002)

Wil said:


> I admire your patience, but hey're not listening, or reading. They have sources.


That is an eery response. Not sure what it means though.

Anyway, I spent the last hour on the phone with both Tivo and DirecTV.

Tivo stated they cannot add or provide features that DTV does not approve. The box is DTV equipment with Tivo SW and DirecTV tech support. If Tivo had free control on their boxes, we would have MRV and TivoToGo. Directv has to OK this as they would have to support it. So please let the "Tivo controls the SW" talk stop.

DirecTV customer support was friendly but was unable to provide any info on Tivo features not included. Even worse they claimed to have no idea how to get this feedback up the chain to the people who makes these decisions.

I'll fully admit I'm a Tivo fanatic, the people who lurk here saying "blame TiVo" for lack of features are full of it and probably work for DirecTV but won't admit it.

Funny thing is I have a whole house Matrix switch so MRV doesn't mean much to me but I see it as a complete screw job by DTV to make the Tivo look bad. You don't have to be an Electrical Engineer, which I am, to know the HW is capable of Tivo MRV or the Tivo SW is capable of supporting Directv Whole Home whatever they call it.

So for all the people who say I am blinded by Tivo, please look in the mirror as you are blinded by DirecTV. Since neither company will address the disconnect, most likely because of a very specially written contract, we are left to speculate.

I think if this went to an impartial arbiter, they would say DTV has Tivo's hand's tied behind their backs on features and Tivo has enough info on DTV that if the agreement was broke, Tivo would be on DTV just like they were on Dish.

Anyway, I love having my Tivo back even if it feature set is limited. Oh, if you want to contact DirecTV the Supervisor recommended snail mail to DTV.

OFFICE OF THE PRESIDENT
DIRECTV INC
PO BOX 6550 
GREENWOOD VILLAGE, CO
80155-6550

I know 1, 100, 1000 letters won't do much good but who knows. I also cut my TV services back. Like I said, it won't meant squat to DirecTV but at least I did something.

DTV employees can start making fun of me now. I don't give a rat's %^%


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

frankygamer said:


> the people who lurk here saying "blame TiVo" for lack of features ...


... are for the most part helpful people, they just think they have good sources blaming Tivo for the feature set. There certainly seems to be a blind spot, not so much here but vehemently among those more closely associated with DirecTV.

At a convention recently, I quoted the CEO, president & chairman of DirecTV to the effect of what you said in your post, that DirecTV was the one that set the specs for the THR22. A low-level (probably one of the sources) DirecTV person told me the CEO was incorrect. "Not technically oriented, really doesn't know the detail of what is going on."

I suppose it is certainly possible that there are better sources and that all these people blaming Tivo are correct.


----------



## frankygamer (Mar 19, 2002)

the background on my post was the information i received on this topic on the DirecTV forum which surprisingly lasted several days before being deleted. I knew I wouldn't get anywhere over there but I hoped to educated a few people who were bashing Tivo for no MRV.

How many sources does a person need to get for people to understand DTV is in control.
- we have an article by a Tivo engineer
- I have confirmation from Tivo (phone support and tonight on facebook)
- You say the DirecTV CEO said this

I'd just like to see one source from TiVo saying we didn't include it on purpose because we didn't want to. then there would be something to debate. Until then it is a done deal. DTV controls the features on the THR22. PERIOD.

Also I found a www form to the Office of the President:

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageIF.jsp?assetId=P4580012#h:561.591


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

It doesn't really matter if DirecTV or Tivo controls the THR22's future destiny. I just don't think there will be enhancements unless a boat load get sold. And I worry that the THR22 is just too late and too far behind the power curve to entice enough customers.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

litzdog911 said:


> It doesn't really matter if DirecTV or Tivo controls the THR22's future destiny. I just don't think there will be enhancements unless a boat load get sold. And I worry that the THR22 is just too late and too far behind the power curve to entice enough customers.


Probably.

I had my DTivo THR22 installed this afternoon. Family gathered around after dinner. It was like coming home. With the enthusiastic urging of all, I disconnected the old DirecTV HR21 and put it out in the garage (awaiting a "kit" to get it out of our lives forever).

I personally will need to use other resources for MRV and T2G. But the family finds that capability transparent as I have designed it; they just want to watch TV when they want to watch TV and the Tivo THR22 is the one. It will make _my_ life easier if DirecTV decides to do the right thing, but the family is happy.


----------



## frankygamer (Mar 19, 2002)

Please contact the Office of the President at DirecTV via the link above regarding the lack of MRV on the THR22-100.

I had a call back within 24 hours and had a lengthy discussion about the topic. We need to make DirecTV know the lack of significant TiVo features like MRV on the box is unacceptable.

Don't waste your time with Customer Support go to the link above. Don't let the naysayers say there is no hope for MRV. When DirecTV announced the end of Tivo DVR's nobody, including myself, thought Tivo would see the light of day on DirecTV again. However, thanks to Tivo users letting DirecTV know a MPEG 4 Tivo was needed, we got it. Yes it took forever but they did listen.

Even if you buy a DTV receiver because whole House viewing is a deal breaker, make sure you tell them your preference and that they note this. They pulled my log and I was surprised all my feedback was actually logged over the years. 

DirecTV said they listen to there customers so let's get them some feedback.

PS - MRV never should have been a 'requested' feature. DirecTV releasing the box without MRV was irresponsible. But we are where we are, so we have to make this happen as a feature request.


----------



## Jerry_K (Feb 7, 2002)

I submitted the following message to the linked website feedback form.

A long time ago DirecTV crippled the HD TiVo by switching to a new compression algorithm. That forced me to cancel DirecTV and go to Cable as I could get Series 3 TiVos. Since then we have retired and gone on the road. I had to dig out my old SD DirecTiVo boxes to use in our trailer. All during that time there were rumors that DirecTV would again get the TiVo interface on an HD box. Well if finally happened, I was so happy. Alas, the new THR22-100 is crippled in the single most useful way. It has no capability to play a recorded program on another receiver. The HR boxes do have a semi crippled means with streaming. Please do whatever needs to be done to get some sort of Multi Room Viewing (preferably the TiVo transfer method and alternately the less desirable DTV streaming method) onto the THR22-100 platform. The THR22-100 is useless to our family if we cannot do some sort of MRV. In the meantime, in protest of this unconscionable action to deliberately cripple the TiVo interface I have suspended my service. 

The second most important feature crippled is the lack of 30 second skip. Essential to me but not my lovely wife so it is a bit less important. 

Awaiting your changes to the THR22-100


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

How many televisions do you have in your trailer?


----------



## Jerry_K (Feb 7, 2002)

stevel said:


> How many televisions do you have in your trailer?


Just enough.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Jerry_K said:


> I submitted the following message to the linked website feedback form.
> 
> The HR boxes do have a semi crippled means with streaming. Please do whatever needs to be done to get some sort of Multi Room Viewing (preferably the TiVo transfer method and alternately the less desirable DTV streaming method) onto the THR22-100 platform. The THR22-100 is useless to our family if we cannot do some sort of MRV. In the meantime, in protest of this unconscionable action to deliberately cripple the TiVo interface I have suspended my service


Just curious, but why do you consider the transfer method of MRV to be more desirable than streaming? Speaking as someone who has used both platforms immensely, I just don't see much practical difference at all.


----------



## Jerry_K (Feb 7, 2002)

bengalfreak said:


> Just curious, but why do you consider the transfer method of MRV to be more desirable than streaming? Speaking as someone who has used both platforms immensely, I just don't see much practical difference at all.


Say you have two DVRs. What we find is that eventually we have one DVR with tons of programs recorded. We will call this the primary DVR, usually the one in the living room. The other will have fewer recordings. Rather than delete some recordings it is wonderful to just move recordings from the more full DVR to the less full DVR.

This is even more important. Let's say you have a dying DVR, posts on here all the time about how do I watch all those programs. Well if you have the transfer type of MRV you just put the unwatched shows on the DVR that will remain and watch at your leisure. With streaming they are toast.

Drive expansion another great way to preserve recordings without having to do the Linux Sata stuff. Just move those recordings.

And TiVo will move those recordings to your computer, intact and recoverable. That is even better. Say your relative was in a parade, or otherwise got on TV. Just download the program and take it/send it to your relative. Plays just fine on the computer, or if your relative has a real TiVo they can put it on their DVR.

Just so many more things you can do with a real TiVo with real transfer.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Jerry_K said:


> Say you have two DVRs. What we find is that eventually we have one DVR with tons of programs recorded. We will call this the primary DVR, usually the one in the living room. The other will have fewer recordings. Rather than delete some recordings it is wonderful to just move recordings from the more full DVR to the less full DVR.
> 
> This is even more important. Let's say you have a dying DVR, posts on here all the time about how do I watch all those programs. Well if you have the transfer type of MRV you just put the unwatched shows on the DVR that will remain and watch at your leisure. With streaming they are toast.
> 
> ...


I see. But unfortunately, if you live in a Time Warner Cable area, they have turned off the copy flag on almost any HD program and you cannot transfer them at all. Supposedly because the channels have told them too. this makes MRV unuseable if it is the transfer kind.


----------



## Jerry_K (Feb 7, 2002)

frankygamer said:


> the background on my post was the information i received on this topic on the DirecTV forum which surprisingly lasted several days before being deleted. I knew I wouldn't get anywhere over there but I hoped to educated a few people who were bashing Tivo for no MRV.
> 
> How many sources does a person need to get for people to understand DTV is in control.
> - we have an article by a Tivo engineer
> ...


Well I got an answer from DTV. Boiled down it says get an HR.

And maybe this will finally put to rest who is crippling MRV in the THR22

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=484083


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

Jerry_K said:


> Well I got an answer from DTV. Boiled down it says get an HR.
> 
> And maybe this will finally put to rest who is crippling MRV in the THR22
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=484083


Doubt it, still not validated proof, just fleeting observations


----------

